# B&Q or HOMEBASE Play Sand?



## Kristoph91

Was thinking about doing a play sand "beach" in my 30L tank at home. It has natural Lava Rock from the Giants Causeway in it  (Don't tell anyone I took it!) There's a lot nicer rocks there ON the actual causeway than the hexagonal basalt columns. I'll post a picture of it soon !

Anyway, I'm using Tescos cat litter (With osmocote under) the lava rock, and I'm going to source some nice manzi when I'm home next.. 
I do have a big lump of what I believe to be Oak that I found in a bog, but I'm afraid to use it just incase it leaches baddies.    
So I'm just wondering..
 Will I be best using B&Q's play sand - http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-ca ... d-11907579
Or should I use the HOMEBASE brand, http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st ... er=3650574

Which one and why?

Or if anyone knows a better brand that isn't more expensive, let me know. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## mvasingh

I have used the Homebase one with good sucess


----------



## Kristoph91

Have you got any photos of how you used it mvasingh ?


----------



## mvasingh

No photos. I just placed it in the front and central part of the tank. It is flanked on either side by Akadama with plants. This sand is quite fine and tends to get piled up to one side over a 2 week period due to the flow in the tank. I just rake it back to redistribute it every 2 weeks. My Corys help to keep it turned over so no compaction or anaerobic zones develop.


----------



## Kristoph91

Thanks mate that's helpful


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Just to add, I've recently changed the sand in my puffer's tank to the homebase one and can reccomend it. Really happy with it, it was so clean already, and it's a nice colour, quite light but not unnatural looking.


(Just a thought, this has got to be the only place you can mention a certain sand being a nice colour and people won't think you've lost the plot...!)


----------



## darren636

i purchased a bag of homebase horticultural sand. 5 pounds for a big bag and very nice it is too.


----------



## master3z

is it the same as the sand we get from the sea?


----------



## Kristoph91

Thanks guys  I'm going to go with one of the homebase sands. I want quite a bright looking one 

Master3z, I have beach sand in my cichlid tank, its not the best looking, quite dark, takes years to wash and is full of mussel shell fragments!


----------



## master3z

But doenst beach sand increase or decrease your ph,, i didnt know we can use it in freshwater planted aquarium,is it a good substrate for plants?


----------



## Kristoph91

It will definitely increase the Ph, due to the number of shell fragments present in it. I'd also be worried about the salt presence.
I don't know, I've never used it for planting.


----------



## MisterB

i have argos play sand in one of my tanks, its fine, dosent affect the ph, and its cheap.


----------



## ceg4048

master3z said:
			
		

> But doenst beach sand increase or decrease your ph,, i didnt know we can use it in freshwater planted aquarium,is it a good substrate for plants?


Sand is sand and it doesn't really matter. Sand is not a particularly good substrate, but so what? You can make up for that by simply dosing the water column. You also don't need to worry about pH. Plants don't really care about this. The more you worry about pH the more difficulties you will have.

Sand from the beach has salt in it and so you just have to wash it to get rid of the salt, just like you wash any other substrate to clean it. So if you like the look (and price) of the sand from your favorite beach then just go get some and wash it thoroughly before using it.

Cheers,


----------



## deepak267

I have used ASDA play sand once, it was ok. at least i had no issue with the sand

i had to wash it 4 or 5 time to get the dirt out. 

Good Luck


----------



## critch

Not wishing to digg up an old thread, I have always found B&q sand is slightly darker than Argos or Asda,

The best way to wash it, is pour some in an old pillow case and use a hose pipe to wash it through,keep turning the sand over in the pillow case, until it runs clear, takes around 10-15 mins.


----------

